# passenger-side fog light not working in auto setting



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

I switched out my OE fog lights (that were that yellow color) for the suggested bulbs that make them much brighter. Before switching them out I noticed that on rainy days and at night when the fog lights go on that my passenger side fog light wasn't working. But when I put my brights on or pull on the light switch to turn on the brights and fog lights, that the passenger side fog light DOES work. I have also noticed a couple of other Atlas' around town that have only one working fog light. I have only had my Atlas for 6 months, and I noticed that the fog light wasn't working on the passenger side within the first month. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

The fog lights are also used as cornering lights... So at slow speeds and/or with your turn signal on, only one light will be on when turning if you don't have your fog lights set to on by pulling out the light switch.

That is probably what you saw with other atlases (?sp?) on the road. Not sure if that's your problem though.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

Well I tested it in my driveway too though, so my car was parked during the test and the wheels were not turned either. When I turned the light switch over to the left to just put the fog lights on, ONLY the driver side fog light goes on, the driver's side does not. But, when I pull out the light switch like you mentioned, then both fog lights will go on. I have seen my car's reflection behind other cars at night when I am at a stop light or even just driving behind someone on a straight road, and I have seen other Atlases that have been driving on straight roads (aka: not making any kind of turn at all) with only one fog light working, so I think there is something else weird going on.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm a little confused. With the light switch in "Auto" mode, you pull it out for fog lights. The fog lights can not operate while the high beams are on. Finally, in Auto mode with the fog lights off, the fogs act as cornering lights and will turn on a single fog when you turn the wheel past a certain point and turn back off. You can't turn the switch to the left towards the fog symbol - only pull the switch out.


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

Ah, sorry I'm not explaining it correctly, I wish I knew how to post photos on here! But nevertheless, I understand that the fog lights light up when you turn the steering wheel past a certain angle. But when I was testing my car's fog lights yesterday while it was idling in my driveway (and wheels were pointing straight ahead), I noticed that BOTH fog lights turn on when you pull out the light control dial, but when you turn the dial all the way to the left to JUST turn on the fog lights (there is a little fog light picture on the dial when turned to the far left) then only the driver's side fog light turns on, with NO change to my steering wheel. 

This happened when my OEM fog light bulbs were in and I thought it was just a burnt out bulb (I hand't done the test yet to see that the light on the passenger side DOES turn on if the light controller switch is pulled out). AND after I installed the newer brighter bulbs I noticed it still happens. I only figured it out after installing the newer bulbs because I tested it by putting the light switch in ALL of the possible positions. Then I started noticing other Atlases on the road with only one working fog light EVEN when driving straight ahead, NOT turning at all. So that's why I wondered if anyone else did the same test if they noticed the same thing. I swear I'm not crazy =)


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok. Mine won't let you turn it past Auto. I believe you are describing Euro style parking lights. I can't turn on just my dogs. Have you looked in the manual? Are you in the U.S.? Sounds like the Euro light switch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

Nope, I live in CA, have the SE 4Motion but NO technology package (wish I'd gotten the tech package!).


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kendrer said:


> Nope, I live in CA, have the SE 4Motion but NO technology package (wish I'd gotten the tech package!).


Have you popped open the manual and checked this out? I'm quite sure it will get you sorted. Mine has the light switch with the pic of the fog to the far left but it says "pull" under it. Are you rotating the dial with it pulled out or pushed in when you are able to move it over there?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

I will def check out my manual now that I know your dial is different than mine! Mine just shows the image of the fog light, but I do not have to pull it out nor does it say "pull" underneath it. I can simply pull my dial out no matter where the location of the dial is tuned to. I have been pulling it out when the dial is pointed to the "auto" setting", and that is the only current position that I've tried looking at the lights when the dial is pulled out (that's when both go on).


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

One more question. Did you buy this new?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kendrer said:


> Yes


Weird! I just checked my manual and there is nothing related to this - it only shows the switch I have that requires you to pull the fogs on and shows the pic of the fog with "pull". Maybe your manual shows it different. The SE comes with fogs standard so it shouldn't be a dealer add.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

There shouldn’t be an option to turn the switch to the left to turn on the fog lights. There should be only four settings for turning the knob: Off (0), Auto, Parking, and On (Dipped beam logo). 

The fog lights should be operated as fog lights ONLY by pulling the dial out to turn them on or pushing it in to turn them off. 

It sound like you are able to turn your switch further to the left, past the 0 setting and so the arrow is actually pointing at the fog light symbol? If so, your switch might be broken and you may want to bring it in. 

If not, it’s possible as others have indicated that you are seeing the cornering lights in action.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Can you post a video of your switch and turning it to the left?


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

*New problem - LED aftermarket fog lights/check fog light alerts*

So I finally got aftermarket LED lights and am now on my 2nd set. I'm not sure if it's a wiring issue or if the LED lights for the fog lights are causing them to blow, but within a day of installing my new LED lights my right fog light goes out and I get the alert on my dash board. I have the 2018 SE 4motion (no tech package). Anyone else dealing with consistent failure of aftermarket fog lights after installing?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kendrer said:


> So I finally got aftermarket LED lights and am now on my 2nd set. I'm not sure if it's a wiring issue or if the LED lights for the fog lights are causing them to blow, but within a day of installing my new LED lights my right fog light goes out and I get the alert on my dash board. I have the 2018 SE 4motion (no tech package). Anyone else dealing with consistent failure of aftermarket fog lights after installing?


Why are you buying defective bulbs?


----------



## VWvolk (Oct 30, 2020)

cgvalant said:


> The fog lights are also used as cornering lights... So at slow speeds and/or with your turn signal on, only one light will be on when turning if you don't have your "fog lights set to on by pulling out the light switch"
> 
> This was very useful. Thanks. So when your lights are on AUTO and it is rainy, dark or foggy the fog light would turn-on on the direction of the wheel.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VWvolk said:


> cgvalant said:
> 
> 
> > ....This was very useful. Thanks. So when your lights are on AUTO and it is rainy, dark or foggy the fog light would turn-on on the direction of the wheel.
> ...


----------



## JimmyJamesCO (Nov 28, 2021)

I’m having the same issue as the author of this thread.
I purchased aftermarket LED fog lights specific to the vehicle. When the fog lights are turned off, one light remains on. Sometimes both fog lights work when you pull the light knob out, other times it doesn’t. I’ve tried 3 different brands of light bulbs with and without the decoders. Then, when I put the factory bulbs back in, they do not work consistently.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

JimmyJamesCO said:


> I’m having the same issue as the author of this thread.
> I purchased aftermarket LED fog lights specific to the vehicle. When the fog lights are turned off, one light remains on. Sometimes both fog lights work when you pull the light knob out, other times it doesn’t. I’ve tried 3 different brands of light bulbs with and without the decoders. Then, when I put the factory bulbs back in, they do not work consistently.


Did you ever figure this out? My 2017 with the tech package is the same. In auto mode, only the driver's side fog comes on. I have to turn the headlight switch all the way to the right and pull out to get both fog lights working. Odd.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

Sorry for being a dumbass. Headlight switch set to "auto":

Steering wheel centered:









Steering wheel turned right:









Steering wheel turned left:









Headlight switch turned to the right to "on" position with the switch pulled out to turn on the fog lights:









Thanks everyone for the info. Now if I could just figure out how to make the "Mirror Down" function actually work. 🤔


----------

